# Reptile Calculator



## arussell87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Just a quick one, I often use the Leopard gecko calculator but I cant seem to find anything Tangerine or Sunglow related,

I would I implement these morphs into the calculator?

Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator

Thats what I use.

Many thanks Aaron


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Short answer: I don't think it is possible to put them in the calculator.

I use the leopard gecko wiki to find morph information. Leopard Gecko Wiki

According to the LGW, sunglow is super hypo tangerine carrot tail albino (SHTCT albino). All three albinos are in the calculator. Super hypo is in the calculator as hypo [2C]. Carrot tail is polygenic, and the calculator says in so many words that it does not do polygenic. The wiki does not say whether tangerine is dominant, codominant, recessive or polygenic. I am guessing polygenic, but I could be wrong.

Here is how I handle polygenic characters like carrot tail:
carrot tail x carrot tail --> Probably mostly carrot tail. Some may show varying degrees of carrot tail influence without being good carrot tails. May have a rare non-carrot tail

Carrot tail x non-carrot tail --> May have some carrot tail. Many may show varying degrees of carrot tail influence without being good carrot tails. Likely to have some non-carrot tail.

I would use the calculator for the genes it can handle and combine those results with the polygenic results as figured above.

Good luck.


----------



## arussell87 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's fantastic I understand a bit better now, Thanks for taking the time to reply I really appreciate it,

I wanted to cross a super snow tremper x tangerine/sunglow enigma but wasn't sure if it was worth doing or not.

Many thanks

Aaron


----------

